# Trails rund um Wetzlar gesucht



## zeeromo (20. Februar 2013)

Hey, ich hab mich mal hier angemeldet und ein bisschen rumgestöbert. Zu meiner Person, ich heiße Rene, bin 23 Jahre alt und komme aus Naunheim, einem Ortsteil von Wetzlar. Ich bike schon seit vielen Jahren immer mal wieder und mache sonst noch Kampfsport. 

Ich hab schon gegoogelt, aber nicht wirklich was gefunden. Ich bin bisher immer nur einfach quer durch den Wald gefahren aber ich suche jetzt ein paar gute Strecken. Es sollten enge, kurvige Strecken sein.

MfG Rene


----------



## .t1mo (21. Februar 2013)

Wenn du aus Naunheim kommst, fahr doch hoch zum Stoppelberg bzw. generell im Kirschenwäldchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeeromo (21. Februar 2013)

Ich find das Kirschenwäldchen ziemlich langweilig. Also zumindest das, was ich bisher gesehen hab. Sind doch eigentlich nur breite Wege. Gibts da auch engere trampelpfade, mit bisschen Herausforderung?

Gruß Rene


----------



## .t1mo (21. Februar 2013)

Ganz oben vom Stoppelberg, dort wo die Ruine und der Sendeturm ist, geht es eigentlich in alle Richtungen ziemlich eng und steil runter.


----------



## zeeromo (21. Februar 2013)

Dann hab ich wohl nie richtig die. Augen aufgemacht  danke, ich werd's mir mal angucken. Hast du sonst noch Vorschläge?


----------



## DerandereJan (21. Februar 2013)

Ich werfe mal den Dünsberg in die Runde.

Alternativ kannst du auch immer gerne bei uns mitfahren!

http://www.facebook.com/groups/155742191144061/

Grüße
Jan


----------



## zeeromo (21. Februar 2013)

Dünsberg hört sich gut an. Das ist ja gleich um die Ecke, 30 Minuten durch den Wald bis Königsberg Gibt's da gekennzeichnete Strecken oder fahrt ihr da einfach drauf los? Wann fahrt ihr immer?

Gibt's da dieses Jahr wieder einen Marathon?


----------



## .t1mo (22. Februar 2013)

Vor allen Dingen, wie fährt man am dümmsten von Wetzlar zum Dünsberg ohne durch die Stadt zu müssen?


----------



## zeeromo (22. Februar 2013)

Ich fahr von.naunheim direkt durch den Wald nach Waldgirmes und da geht ne ausgeschilderte Strecke nach Königsberg. Eigentlich ganz easy zu finden.


----------



## DerandereJan (22. Februar 2013)

Und oben aufm Dünsberg kann man eig auch nicht viel verkehrt machen... da gehen in alle Richtungen spassige Trails runter. Auf der einen Seite kann man dann halt schneller auf Asphalt wieder hochfahren, auf der anderen dauerts etwas länger.. 

Waren heute da, hab nur leider eben erst wieder hier reingeschaut...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pM54CbLdBMo"]Braaaap - YouTube[/nomedia]



gg die Gemabevormundung hilft >> https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/stealthy/

Grüße
Jan


----------



## lahnbiker (3. Juni 2013)

Hey zeeromo,

wie aktuell ist das hier noch? Hast du ein paar schöne Trails um Wetzlar gefunden?

Kannst ja auch mal in MTB Mittelhessen Forum reinschauen (Link in Signatur). Da fahren wir auch immer mal ein paar Touren um WZ. Spätestens wieder zum Gallusmarkt.

Ansonsten kann ich dir als Wetzlarer nur sagen: Wer sucht, der findet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

